# Crazy News



## ScottySkis

Cornflakes for breakfast for tomorrow. Bico, a narcotic detector dog with U.S. Customs and Border Protection, alerted authorities to the cocaine-coated flakes on Feb. 13 in a shipment of cereal that originated from South America, according to a release from the agency.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363495277781536768


----------



## wonderpony

That IS crazy. I wonder how the recipient thought they would get the cocaine off of the cornflakes.


----------



## ScottySkis

wonderpony said:


> That IS crazy. I wonder how the recipient thought they would get the cocaine off of the cornflakes.


I guess lucky people on drugs people find a way 

'Driver said he thought parking lot was River"









WATCH: SUV Breaks Though Ice After Driving Across Lake Near Pittsburgh | Q104.3


Local police and firefighters received a report of the incident at around 10:30 p.m.




q1043.iheart.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Larry King Left A Secret Will Handwritten On A Piece of Scrap Paper To Cut His Wife Out For cheating with Their Son's Little League Coach


----------



## Kingslug

Tiger Woods decided to drive off a cliff...while at work I think of doing this often..but then go ...nah.


----------



## ScottySkis

Kingslug said:


> Tiger Woods decided to drive off a cliff...while at work I think of doing this often..but then go ...nah.


At least this time he was sober as far of reports say


----------



## Harvey

ScottySkis said:


> Larry King Left A Secret Will Handwritten On A Piece of Scrap Paper To Cut His Wife Out For cheating with Their Son's Little League Coach


As a point of clarification, does "Crazy News" have to be true?


----------



## Kingslug

yes..we get enough fake news. ANd real news tends to be crazier than fake..cause you can't make this shit up...


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Arizona Man Is Accused of Faking Own Kidnapping to Evade Work 

And this last sentence had to be mentioned, apparently.....
"Mr. Soules worked at a car shop, the Tire Factory, where he installed tires and drove around the area to pick up parts for the store, the police said......_According to Mr. Soules’s Facebook profile, he no longer works there._"


----------



## ScottySkis

An American Airlines Pilot Saw Aliens While Flying Above New Mexico Yesterday And We Just Ignored It As A Society


----------



## Cornhead

ScottySkis said:


> Cornflakes for breakfast for tomorrow. Bico, a narcotic detector dog with U.S. Customs and Border Protection, alerted authorities to the cocaine-coated flakes on Feb. 13 in a shipment of cereal that originated from South America, according to a release from the agency.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363495277781536768


Those weren't cornflakes, they were frosted flakes... they're Grrrrrrreat!


----------



## Kingslug




----------



## ScottySkis

Crisis Averted: Hasbro is Not, Repeat NOT, Dropping the 'Mr.' from Mr. Potato Head to Make Him Gender Neutral


----------



## jasonwx

ScottySkis said:


> Crisis Averted: Hasbro is Not, Repeat NOT, Dropping the 'Mr.' from Mr. Potato Head to Make Him Gender Neutral


I heard they were going to include various genitals in the box so you can mix and match ?


----------



## Kingslug

um..........


----------



## ScottySkis

A Store Refused to Serve This Woman Without a Mask, So She Whipped Off Her Thong and Put It On


----------



## tirolski

ScottySkis said:


> A Store Refused to Serve This Woman Without a Mask, So She Whipped Off Her Thong and Put It On


You’ll have that.


----------



## ScottySkis

tirolski said:


> You’ll have that.


Yes absolutely.
"""








FBI confirms report of 'long, cylindrical' UFO 'moving really fast' over New Mexico


“It almost looked like a cruise missile type of thing,” according to the American Airlines pilot who saw it.




www.koat.com





"FBI confirms UFO is really no shock to me I know the truth


----------



## ScottySkis

Someone selling empty bottle on market place for 950,009

"Empty plastic bottle of Schweppes for sale
In good condition, not rips or discoloration, the cap is good, does not leak, taste good. 

This bottle was brought home in a 2020 mustang drop top, it deserves some accolades""



https://m.facebook.com/groups/453052521454563/permalink/3788770287882753/


----------



## ScottySkis

登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com


----------



## ScottySkis

I be happy to stay here lol

Some Company Is Building A Hotel In Outer Space That Anyone Can Go To And It Could Be Done By The Year 2027









Some Company Is Building A Hotel In Outer Space That Anyone Can Go To And It Could Be Done By The Year 2027


(SOURCE)Work is due to start on the world's first 'space hotel' in low Earth orbit in 2025 - and it will come equipped with restaurants, a cinema, spa and rooms for 400 people.Developed by the Orbital...




www.barstoolsports.com


----------



## ScottySkis

This is crazy and unfortunately ski related









Vail Resorts Employee Arrested for Claiming “I Have a Gun” During Facemask Altercation In Lift-line


Realvail.com is reporting that an argument between an off-duty Vail Resorts employee and an on-duty employee over the wearing of a facemask ended with an arrest. The incident occurred at around 11 …




unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## ScottySkis

A Man Was Awarded $276K After Being Fired For Allowing His 8-Year-Old Son To Finish The Pizza He Expensed


----------



## Brownski

You see now I’d like to read the details of that one because I used to have a boss that badly abused his expense account with shit like that. I’m not so sure this guy shouldn’t have been canned


----------



## Brownski

Upstate New York man arrested three times in same day


A 29-year-old upstate man was arrested three times in a single day — including twice by the same state trooper, police said Wednesday.




nypost.com


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Brownski said:


> Upstate New York man arrested three times in same day
> 
> 
> A 29-year-old upstate man was arrested three times in a single day — including twice by the same state trooper, police said Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Busted twice with a small amount drugs, the 3rd time UI. No way to foresee that happening.

This April 20th, cops should have a checkpoint 2 blocks around the courthouse.


----------



## ScottySkis

An unfortunate error at an Aurora coffee shop 
$5700.00 for 1 cup left a Colorado woman's bank account in the red.


----------



## ScottySkis

Cheap lol

A Butt Plug NFT Could Be Yours For The Low Low Price of $209,610


----------



## Ripitz

Watch out @ScottySkis the candy robot is in Monroe and it’s coming for you!








This Mars Bar Rover Will Chase You Around a Store and Tempt You to Buy Candy


The future of grocery shopping is a little over the top.




gizmodo.com


----------



## ScottySkis

: Sometimes you wonder what exactly are people thinking? But in some cases, they're not.









New York Man Arrested After Trying to Find His Lost Cocaine


LOST COKE: Sometimes you wonder what exactly are people thinking? But in some cases, they're not.




wpdh.com


----------



## Harvey

Brownski said:


> You see now I’d like to read the details of that one because I used to have a boss that badly abused his expense account with shit like that. I’m not so sure this guy shouldn’t have been canned



He would give his son pizza?

We had a partner like that too. He put $7000 into his car to fix it up (expensed it), then gave his son the car. Then bought himself a new car and expensed that too.

Almost every time he went to the gas station he gassed up two cars (expensed). Buying gas for his GF.

One time he took train ticket stubs off the ground (?) and submitted 4 round trips to NYC on the same day. Expensed.

^^Tip of the iceberg. It went on and on.


----------



## Brownski

My old boss would fill up his car, go inside and buy a bunch of shitty convenience store food and feed it to his kids for dinner. Makes pizza look like health food


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Harvey said:


> He would give his son pizza?
> 
> We *had***a partner like that too. He put $7000 into his car to fix it up (expensed it), then gave his son the car. Then bought himself a new car and expensed that too.
> 
> Almost every time he went to the gas station he gassed up two cars (expensed). Buying gas for his GF.
> 
> One time he took train ticket stubs off the ground (?) and submitted 4 round trips to NYC on the same day. Expensed.
> 
> ^^Tip of the iceberg. It went on and on.


**best word in that post.


----------



## Harvey

D.B. Cooper said:


> **best word in that post.


Not sure if you are saying that you don't want to hear any more about it. If so, apologies for continuing.

His exit was borderline criminal.

Since the company was founded (1976) there has been an agreement about how stock would be valued for exiting partners. Every single partner had been bought out using this formula, known to accountants as "book value." Under that agreement that guy had acquired more than 80% of the company, at that favorable price.

When he decided it was time for him to retire, he said "I want 2x book value." Yeah you don't have give me 2x Book, but if you don't I'll stay, continue to draw a huge salary, do no work, and expense everything in sight.

My (other) partner and I weighed quitting the company and taking all the business with us, leaving him with nothing but sand slipping through his hands. The problem was that our biggest client had a contract with the company that could not be transferred to another company. So we'd be walking about from about 35% of our business.

It actually would have been fun to watch, because he'd be left with one huge piece of business and no employees, and no motivation to work. Ultimately we decided to pay, as his expenses and salary were more on a monthly basis than the buyout. In the end his kids got most of the money as he passed soon after he quit. (It was a 5 year payout).


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Harvey said:


> Not sure if you are saying that you don't want to hear any more about it. If so, apologies for continuing


Hell, no. I'm never happy to hear about harm coming to someone (his death) but I'm glad you don't have to deal with that dirt bag.


----------



## tirolski

Ya might wanna get a new HR thingy. I consult for free. 
Might even buy ya a beer someday after skiing.


----------



## ScottySkis

Brothels across Nevada reopened for business and casino capacity on the Las Vegas Strip increased to 80%.
I can move their lol but I not


----------



## marcski

tirolski said:


> You’ll have that.


No, no. The line is..."I'll have what she's having." (From the famous Katz's deli scene in When Harry met Sally...).


----------



## ScottySkis

"Town in Japan Drops $228K of Covid Relief Money On a Giant Squid Statue To Boost Tourism









						Town in Japan Drops $228K of Covid Relief Money On a Giant Squid Statue To Boost Tourism
					

A coastal town in Japan has dropped a reported 25 million yen — about $228,000 — on a 42-foot-long, 30-foot-wide and 13-foot-high statue of a pink squid, using money designated for coronavirus pandemi...




					www.barstoolsports.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Charles Schwab Bank Accidentally Deposited 1.2 Million Dollars In This Woman's Bank Account, She Tried To Run Off With It, Promptly Got Arrested And Fired From Her Job
?


----------



## ScottySkis

Breaking News: Nobody Wants To Work Anymore


ALERT THE MEDIA! FIRE UP THE PRINTING PRESS! Hot hot HOT news coming out of Twitter today, letting us all know that nobody wants to work anymore. An enormous surprise for us all. I thought people love...




www.barstoolsports.com




Everyone should stop working to lol


----------



## ScottySkis

A Former Navy Pilot Tells 60 Minutes He Saw UFOs "Nearly Every Day For 2 Years" And Calls Them A Threat To National Security


----------



## D.B. Cooper

When you think that stealth technology was developed in the '70's, I can't imagine what RAND, DARPA, or whoever, is up to now, assuming it's people. Nor would I be surprised if this was an attempt to get support for more funding.


----------



## ScottySkis

https://www.bolde.com/woman-arrested-slapping-rival-face-log-ground-beef-walmart/Just another shopping experience


----------



## ScottySkis

D.B. Cooper said:


> When you think that stealth technology was developed in the '70's, I can't imagine what RAND, DARPA, or whoever, is up to now, assuming it's people. Nor would I be surprised if this was an attempt to get support for more funding.











Bombshell UFO Report: U.S. Military Encounters UFOs ‘Every Day’ That Far Exceed Its Tech, Capabilities | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sbob

ScottySkis said:


> Bombshell UFO Report: U.S. Military Encounters UFOs ‘Every Day’ That Far Exceed Its Tech, Capabilities | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailywire.com


----------



## MC2

Clifton Park doctor goes from US ski team to US prisoner for drug scheme


A Capital Region doctor who prescribed the generic version of Ritalin for patients’...




www.timesunion.com


----------



## Brownski

I didn’t know Ritalin had a recreational aspect. It’s a stimulant right? What does it do for you?


----------



## tirolski

It’s in the phenylethylamine class similar to speed (amphetamine).


----------



## ScottySkis

Hero Swan Dad Steps Up To Raise His Babies After Mom Passes Away


He's a super dad!




www.thedodo.com




Swan male become like mom to his kids .
Love is my 1# reason


----------



## Ripitz

ScottySkis said:


> Hero Swan Dad Steps Up To Raise His Babies After Mom Passes Away
> 
> 
> He's a super dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedodo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swan male become like mom to his kids .
> Love is my 1# reason


Are you trying to make me cry?


----------



## Brownski

Swans are almost as bad as Canada geese. At least there are fewer of them around


----------



## ScottySkis

Munchies mad ness


----------



## Brownski

I’ll bet that happens a lot. Terrible


----------



## G.ski

Yeah that really sucks.

No shame!


----------



## Ripitz

76 in 10 minutes??








						Joey Chestnut wins 14th Nathan's Famous Fourth of July Hot Dog Eating Contest with record 76 franks — USA TODAY
					

Joey Chestnut won his 14th Nathan's Famous Fourth of July Hot Dog Eating Contest in typical dominant fashion -- setting a record with 76 franks.




					apple.news


----------



## Brownski

That’s disgusting. We may as well give a ribbon to the guy (or woman) with the heaviest bowel movent.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Imagine what this looks like to the rest of the world. The other competition where the huge guy downed a gallon of lemonade - belching twice in the process, and belching again in his "acceptance" speech was something else. Mildly more entertaining and less disgusting, but still....


----------



## Sbob

Continuing the gross theme . 
Your in traffic and get rear ended by this nightmare. Your rear windshield breaks from a Tsunami of animal guts filling the interior of your vehicle. Rt 78 in Pa. today.????


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> Continuing the gross theme .
> Your in traffic and get rear ended by this nightmare. Your rear windshield breaks from a Tsunami of animal guts filling the interior of your vehicle. Rt 78 in Pa. today.????
> View attachment 9764View attachment 9765


That’s nasty


----------



## ScottySkis

"RIP To The Stanley Cup. Brutally Murdered By The Tampa Bay Lightning Partying Too Hard"
I wish I could party with them not alcohol will due that not mj
Lol









						RIP To The Stanley Cup. Brutally Murdered By The Tampa Bay Lightning Partying Too Hard
					

We're all at fault here. We all deserve an equal share of the blame. Because how else did we expect this to go?Everybody in the world knew that Lord Stanley would be in deep, serious trouble if he had...




					www.barstoolsports.com


----------



## D.B. Cooper

ScottySkis said:


> "RIP To The Stanley Cup. Brutally Murdered By The Tampa Bay Lightning Partying Too Hard"
> I wish I could party with them not alcohol will due that not mj
> Lol


That is a kick in the nads to Montreal. How ironical.


----------



## ScottySkis

Beastly best:
.https://www.bolde.com/arizona-woman-craigslist-horse-sex/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Partner&utm_campaign=dpfs


----------



## ScottySkis

10 days of hiccups not fun times









						Brazil's President Had The Hiccups For 10 Days And Needed To Be Hospitalized Because He Was Stabbed In The Belly Three Years Ago Wait What
					

Giphy Images.Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro has been released from hospital after being treated for chronic hiccups related to an injury he suffered when he was stabbed in 2018. Mr Bolsonaro spent...




					www.barstoolsports.com


----------



## Sbob




----------



## ScottySkis

Sbob said:


>


Video unavailable


----------



## Sbob

Youtube "Man Shot To Death Because of Swatting Prank Over Call Of Duty WTF"​Apparently this is a thing and has happened more than once . Being an old guy I'm out of touch with this new form of evil. .......Sorry for no link since for some reason I'm being blocked from posting videos ?


----------



## ScottySkis

Arizona firefighter shot responding to blaze scene: report
					

Tucson, Ariz. firefighters were reportedly shot at Sunday afternoon while responding to a house fire, according to preliminary reports.




					www.foxnews.com
				



S Bob are u talking about this


----------



## Sbob

No , search YouTube for “Swatting “ People have prank called police about shooting relatives and the cops show up with guns drawn and unsuspecting residents end up shot dead . Because of a diss agreement or extortion attempt by the prankster.


----------



## Sbob

Apparently all the other videos I posted in the past are “No longer available “ 
WTF. So much for free speech


----------



## ScottySkis

""SPRINKLES!: Police say that a New York man and a woman from Maine were arrested after a "significant amount" of cocaine disguised as cake was found in their vehicle.""









NY Man Arrested After Cocaine Disguised as Cake Found By Police


SPRINKLES!: Police say that a New York man and a woman from Maine were arrested after a significant amount of cocaine disguised as cake was found in their vehicle.




wpdh.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Beastly gets women arrest she definitely need help









Arizona Woman Arrested For Using Craiglist To Find A Horse To Have Sex With


She's now been charged with attempted bestiality.




www.bolde.com


----------



## Sbob

ScottySkis said:


> Beastly gets women arrest she definitely need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona Woman Arrested For Using Craiglist To Find A Horse To Have Sex With
> 
> 
> She's now been charged with attempted bestiality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bolde.com


Frau Blucher …….


----------



## Harvey

That website is pretty depressing.


----------



## Peter Minde

Sbob said:


> Frau Blucher …….


I just can't.


----------



## ScottySkis

BRAWL VIDEO: Video catches fight inside of a Williamsburg pizza shop (Courtesy: NY_Scoop) - https://bit.ly/3zEUx6X


----------



## tirolski

Local man gets killed by a bow tryin to kill a skunk. RIP.








Man died after being shot with crossbow in Cortland County, State Police said


CORTLAND COUNTY, N.Y. (WSYR-TV) — James R. Parker Jr, 58, passed away from injuries after being shot with a crossbow, State Police said. New York State Police at Homer responded to a residenc…




www.localsyr.com


----------



## Sbob

Think of the BC skiing possibilities.


----------



## tirolski

Dude gets trapped on I-70 Glennwood Canyon area mudslide and used a CDOT loader to clear debris.
Loader was in for repairs before the mudslide and dude shut it off when the warning light came on.
Cops tried to arrest him but didn’t.
CDOT laughed it off, allegedly.









Trapped driver found front loader, began clearing I-70 after mudslides


CDOT said the equipment belonged to them and was in need of repairs when the man took it and began clearing debris overnight.




www.9news.com





More about I70 Glennwood Canyon slide here.








Polis says 'days to weeks' before Glenwood Canyon can reopen, plans to issue disaster declaration


Colorado Gov. Jared Polis plans to declare a state disaster and make a request for a federal disaster declaration after severe mudslides and flooding caused extensive damage to Interstate 70 in Glenwood Canyon.




www.thedenverchannel.com


----------



## Ripitz

Man on 207-MPH Bicycle Humiliates Ferrari at Drag Strip


In one lane, a man on a bicycle. In the other, a Ferrari 430 Scuderia. The Ferrari never had a chance...




www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Ripitz said:


> Man on 207-MPH Bicycle Humiliates Ferrari at Drag Strip
> 
> 
> In one lane, a man on a bicycle. In the other, a Ferrari 430 Scuderia. The Ferrari never had a chance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.roadandtrack.com


If he's like the bicyclists in my city, then he's going this speed on the sidewalk and expecting cars to yield to him.


----------



## Sbob




----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Dude gets trapped on I-70 Glennwood Canyon area mudslide and used a CDOT loader to clear debris.
> Loader was in for repairs before the mudslide and dude shut it off when the warning light came on.
> Cops tried to arrest him but didn’t.
> CDOT laughed it off, allegedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trapped driver found front loader, began clearing I-70 after mudslides
> 
> 
> CDOT said the equipment belonged to them and was in need of repairs when the man took it and began clearing debris overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.9news.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More about I70 Glennwood Canyon slide here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polis says 'days to weeks' before Glenwood Canyon can reopen, plans to issue disaster declaration
> 
> 
> Colorado Gov. Jared Polis plans to declare a state disaster and make a request for a federal disaster declaration after severe mudslides and flooding caused extensive damage to Interstate 70 in Glenwood Canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedenverchannel.com


More craziness news from the I-70 mudslide closure.
Greyhound tries to go up a dirt road due to the I-70 closure. 
Greyhound's oil pan gets punctured by a rock and the rest is history.








Passenger bus gets stuck in Flat Tops


A Greyhound bus trying to circumvent the Glenwood Canyon closure got stuck on a high-mountain road in the Flat Tops on Friday night, a Garfield County Sheriff’s Office official said.




www.vaildaily.com


----------



## ScottySkis

O.j. stay out of la sohe don't run into him self


> OJ Simpson Says He Avoids LA Because He Doesn't Want To Accidentally Run Into The Real Killer
> 
> 
> MARTYN HAYHOW. Getty Images.The AthleticOver the last few years O.J. Simpson has transformed himself into one of the world's greatest trolls we've ever grown to know. In an interview he recently did ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.barstoolsports.com


----------



## tirolski

ScottySkis said:


> O.j. stay out of la sohe don't run into him self


Sometimes ya just gotta stay away out of yer own way.
He golfs so he should know how to do it.


----------



## ScottySkis

People gone crazy I glad I not flying any more:
"""We Had ANOTHER Flight Attendant Duct Tape A Passenger To Their Seat, This Time A 13 Year Old Kid That Allegedly Tried To Kick Out The Airplane Window https://www.barstoolsports.com/blog...legedly-tried-to-kick-out-the-airplane-window

""


----------



## ScottySkis

This way to quit a job good for her








Girl quits her job on dry erase board, emails entire office (33 Photos)


See the full gallery on thechive.com




thechive.com


----------



## tirolski

ScottySkis said:


> This way to quit a job good for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl quits her job on dry erase board, emails entire office (33 Photos)
> 
> 
> See the full gallery on thechive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thechive.com


We all quit our ski-bum jobs before 3 busses of college kids were showing up to a ski-dorm in Vt. by spelling "I Quit” in yellow letters in the snow. Didn’t make the news, just this ski-blog-forum. It was b4 the internet, so there’s that.


----------



## ScottySkis

Warning x material a little









"Delete It, Or Leave" — Nurse At A Top MA Hospital Faces Impossible Ultimatum After "Mean Girls" Rat Her Out At Work For Her OnlyFans Account...Her $75,000 a MONTH OnlyFans Account


Daily Mail - A former neonatal ICU nurse has revealed how she quit her hospital job to start an OnlyFans account where she is now earning up to $75,000 per month. Allie Rae - the pseudonym she adopt...




www.barstoolsports.com


----------



## XTski

ScottySkis said:


> Warning x material a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Delete It, Or Leave" — Nurse At A Top MA Hospital Faces Impossible Ultimatum After "Mean Girls" Rat Her Out At Work For Her OnlyFans Account...Her $75,000 a MONTH OnlyFans Account
> 
> 
> Daily Mail - A former neonatal ICU nurse has revealed how she quit her hospital job to start an OnlyFans account where she is now earning up to $75,000 per month. Allie Rae - the pseudonym she adopt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.barstoolsports.com


She looks very nice & healthy , must have been the ugly out of shape ones who ratted her out


----------



## Warp daddy

Well she certainly would NOT be the nurse i sent in to take a patients blood pressure ??!

That that said she might make a wonderful and particularly effective medical advisor motivating men who are undergoing low testosterone treatment ...just sayin ' ?


----------



## tirolski

Yer a good advisor Warp. 
Got some potential.


----------



## wonderpony

Cookie robbery!


----------



## tirolski

Attaboy Bart Simpson.








Prank finds its way into Henrico School Board meeting - The Henrico Citizen


The Henrico School Board was more than three hours into its agenda Aug. 26 when it arrived at the public comment portion of the meeting, and given the serious nature of its discussions to that point – COVID-19, a return to school, transportation issues, the school resource officer program and...




www.henricocitizen.com


----------



## ScottySkis

"An invasive fish from Asia that can live on land for days and uses its sharp teeth to eat animals has been spotted in the Hudson Valley and other parts of New York State."









Air-Breathing Fish That Eats Animals Found in Hudson Valley, New York


An invasive fish from Asia that can live on land for days and uses its sharp teeth to eat animals has been spotted in the Hudson Valley and other parts of New York State.




wpdh.com


----------



## XTski

Snakeheads another great “ gift” from China! Our worst enemy, a friend who snorkels looking for golf balls said those damn snakeheads “confront “ HIM when he is in the water, usually it’s the other way around, they are said to be good tasting but maybe that’s just the opinion from those in country they come from where they eat anything


----------



## ScottySkis

Sweet sweet great story here???????









‘Unbelievable joy’: In Israeli 1st, doctors separate heads of conjoined twins


Physician tells Times of Israel of ‘beautiful’ moment when formerly connected twins first looked at each other and cooed after ‘massively complex, life or death’ 12-hour procedure




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## ScottySkis

"He doesn't want me just for sex and won't lie to me like many men on Earth."

London-based influencer Abbie Bela has recently grown so sick and tired of Earth men that she's set her sights on outer space. And now she claims that her dream came true last month when she was abducted by a group of green aliens with big black eyes.

What's more, she says that she fell in love with one. Now, she's waiting for their second date, saying, "I hope he comes back. I am willing to visit the Andromeda galaxy." But in the meantime, she's seeking to normalize interstellar dating. 

See the photos and learn more about her one-of-a-kind story here: https://bit.ly/3dANaVJ


----------



## ScottySkis

No surprise mj is better for sure lol









Americans are using alcohol to cope with pandemic stress: Nearly 1 in 5 report 'heavy drinking'


More than 18 months into the pandemic, about 17% of respondents reported "heavy drinking" in the past 30 days, a new survey finds.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## G.ski

I rarely drink alcohol. Just on special occasions. 35 years ago my doctor showed me how drinking was inflaming my liver and I pretty much stopped cold turkey.
Much prefer MJ. Vape only.


----------



## tirolski

Quake hits near ski resort Mt Buller in Australia.
Groomers gonna groom.
If they were in the bumps would they have even noticed?








VIDEO: Earthquake in Australia Shakes Ski Resort - SnowBrains


Skiing's hard enough, contending with the elements, gravity, and the terrain. Mt Buller in Australia when an earthquake shook the mountain




snowbrains.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Solar ‘superstorm’ could prompt ‘internet apocalypse,’ global outages


Some researchers are sounding the alarm on a solar “superstorm” that could prompt global electricity and internet outages “lasting several months.”




nypost.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Caly crazy news for sure:
""California this week became the first state in the country to ban the removal of a condom during sex without a partner’s consent, making it a civil offense according to a state law signed by Gov. Gavin Newsom on Thursday.""


----------



## Brownski

My first reaction to that story was - do we really need a law? But then I thought, yeah, that would be a seriously fucked up thing to do, potentially for several reasons. So yeah, fucking crazy, on multiple levels.


----------



## JTG

The Square. 

Go watch it. A bit high brow comedy. Parody the industry the movie is about, while making a current commentary on society today.

No. Forget that I generally hate that s@)t.

Really.

Check it out. You’ll find yourself watching…and watching…wondering “why the f@$k am I watching?

Then…..

Then, there will be seen the scene about a condom, and it’s removal….

GO! NOW!


----------



## tirolski

Big comet coming. 
It'll be fun to watch it miss.








Never-before-seen colossal comet on a trek toward the sun


A week after astronomers noticed a new object in the sky, they've identified it as a comet.




www.space.com


----------



## DHA

Harvey said:


> Not sure if you are saying that you don't want to hear any more about it. If so, apologies for continuing.
> 
> His exit was borderline criminal.
> 
> Since the company was founded (1976) there has been an agreement about how stock would be valued for exiting partners. Every single partner had been bought out using this formula, known to accountants as "book value." Under that agreement that guy had acquired more than 80% of the company, at that favorable price.
> 
> When he decided it was time for him to retire, he said "I want 2x book value." Yeah you don't have give me 2x Book, but if you don't I'll stay, continue to draw a huge salary, do no work, and expense everything in sight.
> 
> My (other) partner and I weighed quitting the company and taking all the business with us, leaving himh with nothing but sand slipping through his hands. The problem was that our biggest client had a contract with the company that could not be transferred to another company. So we'd be walking about from about 35% of our business.
> 
> It actually would have been fun to watch, because he'd be left with one huge piece of business and no employees, and no motivation to work. Ultimately we decided to pay, as his expenses and salary were more on a monthly basis than the buyout. In the end his kids got most of the money as he passed soon after he quit. (It was a 5 year payout).


Murder. For Hire.


----------



## ScottySkis

"SKIN-CRAWLING: A sap-sucking swarm of insects that has invaded the Hudson Valley is pure nightmare fuel."








Skin-Crawling Swarms of 'Dancing' Bugs Descend on Hudson Valley


The fuzz you're now seeing on trees in the Hudson Valley is actually thousands of creepy bugs.




wpdh.com


----------



## ScottySkis

I think the wife had to know husband was passed.









Woman Slept 3 Feet Away From Dead Man For Months Without Realizing It | Q104.3


The disturbing-but-true story was shared on TikTok




q1043.iheart.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Snow plow theift








Snow Plow Thief Loose in LaGrange, Police Looking for Suspect


The theft allegedly took place sometime Friday, October 15th.




wpdh.com




They think person who did lives in Dutch ess county NY


----------



## ScottySkis

7 tigers living with people is 7 to much in ooiin








This Brazilian Family Shares Their Home With Seven Pet Tigers


They might be some of the most dangerous animals in the world, but that did not stop one Brazilian family to take the trend for exotic pets to new extremes. Not content with the standard pooch or mogg




rumble.com


----------



## Ripitz

Hiker lost in woods ignored calls from rescuers because they didn’t recognize the number — USA TODAY


A hiker missing on a trail at Mount Hubert in Colorado didn't pick up his phone for rescuers because he didn't recognize the number.




apple.news


----------



## G.ski

Ripitz said:


> Hiker lost in woods ignored calls from rescuers because they didn’t recognize the number — USA TODAY
> 
> 
> A hiker missing on a trail at Mount Hubert in Colorado didn't pick up his phone for rescuers because he didn't recognize the number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


lol I was just about to post this!


----------



## ScottySkis

Crazy truth about chimpanzees:
"Fun fact about chimps; the size of their testicles is directly related to how much the female chimps sleep around. The promiscuous nature of the females causes the males to produce an abundance of sperm to compete and have their genes carry on. Big balls are also connected to infanticide. When male chimps kill baby chimps it causes the females to mate with a bunch of different males, causing sperm competition. 

Nature is a cruel, and fascinating bitch."""


----------



## tirolski

Texas football special teams coach-recruiter's stripper-significant other’s emotional support pet monkey bit a kid at a Halloween party, allegedly. 
Hope the kid’s OK.
Hook ‘em horns.








Girlfriend of Texas coach Jeff Banks comments on crazy monkey attack rumor


Texas Longhorns special teams coach Jeff Banks was the center of attention due to a monkey rumor involving his girlfriend or wife Dani.




larrybrownsports.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Excuse me while put on boots with crazy glue lol crazy news for sure








Deadly Parasite That Enters Body Through Bare Feet Is Spreading In America | Q104.3


A concerning parasite situation is growing within the U.S.




q1043.iheart.com


----------



## Sbob




----------



## ScottySkis

"Xiao Shan Airport in Hangzhou, China was temporarily closed due to an extremely bizarre event. It seems that at one point something very unusual appeared on China’s sky




__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




lm.facebook.com


----------



## tirolski

Naked man found stuck in wall of men's bathroom at Landmark Theatre, rescued 3 days later


On Friday, Nov. 5 around 7:30 a. m. , Syracuse Police and the Syracuse Fire Department responded to reports of a man stuck inside a bathroom wall at the Landmark Theatre. Officials say the 39-year-old man was stuck in a space inside the wall of the men’s bathroom completely naked for two to...




cnycentral.com


----------



## Ripitz

Mogul Who Flew to Space With Bezos’ Blue Origin Dies in Plane Crash


“He was one of the most amazing human beings you could’ve ever met,” Glen de Vries’ father told The Daily Beast.



www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Ripitz said:


> Mogul Who Flew to Space With Bezos’ Blue Origin Dies in Plane Crash
> 
> 
> “He was one of the most amazing human beings you could’ve ever met,” Glen de Vries’ father told The Daily Beast.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com


Ironically that 100=% crazy news for sure?


----------



## tirolski

ScottySkis said:


> Ironically that 100=% crazy news for sure?


Dang, he blasted off now into outer space safely and then ridin in a plane took him out just later.
RIP.


----------



## ScottySkis

Wish I was there when 5gat happened
"WATCH - Armored truck drops thousands in cash onto a California freeway causing a major traffic jam as motorists hopped out of their vehicles to scoop up the bills — but authorities say drivers need to return the money or face criminal charges, two drivers have thus far been arrested."


----------



## Ripitz

Woman reportedly breastfed cat on Delta Airlines flight — Fox News


A woman on a Delta Airlines flight was reportedly busted breastfeeding her cat




apple.news


----------



## ScottySkis

Robots that can produce children's


----------



## Ripitz

Mountaineer given jewels he found on French glacier 50 years after plane crash — Guardian US


Gemstones worth €300,000 shared between Mont Blanc climber and authorities as man praised for handing find to police in 2013




apple.news


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Mountaineer given jewels he found on French glacier 50 years after plane crash — Guardian US
> 
> 
> Gemstones worth €300,000 shared between Mont Blanc climber and authorities as man praised for handing find to police in 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


Only took 8 years after the glacier climber finder handed it over. 
At least he got 1/2.

The Dents Run gold story is still in court. 
Tons of gold, allegedly.








FBI feared Pennsylvania would seize fabled Civil War gold and legislative staffer plotted to get loot, affidavit says


"I have probable cause to believe that a significant cache of gold is secreted in the underground cave," an FBI agent wrote.




www.cbsnews.com





Here’s earlier stuff about it: NY ski blog what would you do?


----------



## Ripitz

Desperate times…








NYS Troopers Stop Ridiculous U-Haul of Massive Mobile Home


A rescue crew had to come in and save this U-Haul that was carrying this massive mobile home in a ridiculous sight to see.




wyrk.com


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Desperate times…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYS Troopers Stop Ridiculous U-Haul of Massive Mobile Home
> 
> 
> A rescue crew had to come in and save this U-Haul that was carrying this massive mobile home in a ridiculous sight to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyrk.com


Folks say Alabama exists between Pittsburg and Philly.
The Souther Tier of The Upstate borders the Northern Tier of Pa. Does that make it Mississippi?
In the video the cow checkin for mail says somethin.
Local paper’s story.








Allegany County viral U-Haul tow ends in Friendship with interesting ending (Video) - THE WELLSVILLE SUN


By JOHN ANDERSON It’s being posted all over social media as an “Only in Allegany County” moment from Sunday afternoon. A U-Haul trying to transport a mobile home to Irons Road off […]




wellsvillesun.com


----------



## ScottySkis

"I knew it Jurassic Park will be a real thing someday! Lol ? Wow....A dinosaur embryo has been found inside a fossilized egg. Here's what that means. "








A dinosaur embryo has been found inside a fossilized egg. Here's what that means.


The egg was acquired in 2000, but put in storage. It was later identified as a dinosaur egg, and an embryo was found hidden within it.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## tirolski

ScottySkis said:


> "I knew it Jurassic Park will be a real thing someday! Lol ? Wow....A dinosaur embryo has been found inside a fossilized egg. Here's what that means. "


Tastes like chicken and pairs well with bacon, toast and coffee.


----------



## ScottySkis

Crazy good stuff for West Coast skiers crazy thread on NY forum








Tahoe Ski Resorts Close Due to Extreme Snowfall. Here's What's Open.


Here's which Tahoe ski resorts are open today. This update is from 8 am Sunday morning.



activenorcal.com


----------



## Sbob

Reality Star Who Earned $200K From Jarred Farts Hospitalized for Severe Gas


Reality TV star and influencer Stephanie Matto says she's now "refocusing" her business strategy, though jars and flatulence will still indeed play a part.




amp.www.complex.com


----------



## Sbob

A plane crashed, then was smashed by a train. Its pilot was rescued just in time


A Los Angeles police officer's bodycam video captured the dramatic sequence, showing police and a bystander working to free the man from the wreckage.




www.npr.org


----------



## tirolski

Sometimes there’s good crazy news.








Dog missing since August’s Caldor Fire found alive by skier in snowy Lake Tahoe area


A dog separated from his owner last summer as a wildfire forced evacuations in Northern California mountains was found after a backcountry skier spotted the animal in deep snow last month, promptin…




ktla.com


----------



## Ripitz

HOLY CRAP: TV Reporter Slammed By A Car During Live Shot — HuffPost


What happened next might've been even stranger.




apple.news


----------



## tirolski

Crash On I-80 in Pennsylvania and lab monkeys got loose.
It’s entropy.

_Crates littered the road Friday as troopers searched for monkeys, rifles in hand. Valley Township firefighters used thermal imaging to try to locate the animals, and a helicopter also assisted, ..._








Don't approach lab monkey missing after crash, people told


DANVILLE, Pa. (AP) — Residents of a Pennsylvania county were warned Saturday not to approach a monkey that was missing after a crash involving a pickup that was towing a trailer taking about 100 of the animals to a lab. State troopers urged people not to look for or capture the cynomolgus monkey...




cnycentral.com


----------



## Sbob




----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Crash On I-80 in Pennsylvania and lab monkeys got loose.
> It’s entropy.
> 
> _Crates littered the road Friday as troopers searched for monkeys, rifles in hand. Valley Township firefighters used thermal imaging to try to locate the animals, and a helicopter also assisted, ..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't approach lab monkey missing after crash, people told
> 
> 
> DANVILLE, Pa. (AP) — Residents of a Pennsylvania county were warned Saturday not to approach a monkey that was missing after a crash involving a pickup that was towing a trailer taking about 100 of the animals to a lab. State troopers urged people not to look for or capture the cynomolgus monkey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnycentral.com


Monkey crash news update.
They found the 4 that got loose. 3 were alive.








UPDATE All escaped monkeys located in Montour County


DANVILLE — All three monkeys missing following a crash Friday afternoon in Montour County have been located, state police said Saturday evening.




www.dailyitem.com


----------



## ScottySkis

*awesome way to think for lift chair








City Bus Turned Ski Lift- A Look Into The Most Unique Ski Lift Ever


The Mt. Hood Skiway Tram is arguably the most creative mode of skier transportation ever utilized. The tram was constructed to connect Government Camp, OR to Timberline Lodge 2,000+ vertical feet a…




unofficialnetworks.com




*


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Monkey crash news update.
> They found the 4 that got loose. 3 were alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE All escaped monkeys located in Montour County
> 
> 
> DANVILLE — All three monkeys missing following a crash Friday afternoon in Montour County have been located, state police said Saturday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailyitem.com


The crashed lab monkeys story get's even crazier. Shoulda just let em play in the trees in Africa.








Pennsylvania woman being treated for rabies after encountering monkey in aftermath of crash


Monkey encounter: Pennsylvania woman being treated



www.usatoday.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Glad they in trouble Monsanto is bad for all of us.😭😣😭:

"Monsanto has been poisoning workers & environment for a long time. But by paying off politicians, they’ve escaped accountability. Fines are just the small price of doing business. Rich/powerful get away with murder—that’s not true democracy. "








Monsanto pleads guilty to pesticide-related crimes in Hawaii







www.kob.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Ski related I would nl5r wish this on my worst enemy








Cross-country skiing-Finn Remi suffers frozen penis in mass start race


The men's 50km mass start race at the Beijing Games was shortened to 30km but that did little to help Finland's Remi Lindholm, who needed a heat pack at the end of the race to thaw out a particularly sensitive body part.




www.reuters.com


----------



## ScottySkis

Brain proffff that it works just before we go with memories possible along all species and memories I believe that reason we find out when time good to hear I think on tragic world day








First Ever Recording Of Dying Human Brain Shows Possible "Life Recall" Activity


First Ever Recording Of Dying Human Brain Shows Possible "Life Recall" Activity




www.iflscience.com


----------



## tirolski

The Hoos’ Med School studies it too.








Division of Perceptual Studies - University of Virginia School of Medicine


The Division of Perceptual Studies challenges mainstream views by evaluating evidence suggesting that consciousness survives death and that mind and brain are distinct and separable.




med.virginia.edu


----------



## ScottySkis

Crazy ski related news from the horrible war that effects our ski area in 🇺🇸








Wyoming Ski Area Allegedly Hacked By Russians For Fundraising For Ukraine


Sleeping Giant Ski Area is helping Ukraine in a big way this Saturday. 100% of the proceeds from lift tickets will be given to the National Bank of Ukraine and their Army. The donation sources have…




unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## tirolski

This is good crazy.








Leadville man owns an incredible streak of consecutive months skiing


SILVERTHORNE, Colo. (KDVR) — It began before Tom Szwedko moved from Pennsylvania to Colorado. “I started the streak, when there was a big snowstorm when I was living in Harrisburg”, said Tom Szwedk…




kdvr.com


----------



## Harvey

News? Doubtful. But it is the funneh.


----------



## Ripitz

This guy FTW.








Watch: Florida pilot forced to land plane on North Carolina highway after engine failed — NBC News


A Florida pilot’s GoPro captured the moment he was forced to make an emergency landing on a North Carolina highway after the plane’s engine failed. NBC News’ Zinhle Essamuah reports.




apple.news


----------



## Brownski

Ever since the dude bailed out of his plane for the IG value out west and got busted, I’m suspicious of every one of these videos. This one seems legit


----------



## tirolski

Lost Irish-Singaporean hiker...in a swamp in the Adirondacks. Glad he made it out.

_Ranger Jason Scott was assigned to search the south side of the Dix Pond Swamp. At around 2:50 p.m. that Sunday, he shut off the ATV he was driving and started calling the man’s name. He heard a response. When Scott eventually approached the man, *his clothes were shredded, his shoes were falling apart and his face was covered in bug bites and scratches from thrashing through the trees. He was hypothermic and roughly two miles from the trail...*

Martin said the man told forest rangers that he didn’t think he would have been able to “make it through the night” if they hadn’t rescued him.

... The three days the man spent in the swamp were filled with cold and wet conditions that, combined with his lack of food and water, led the man *to experience what he told rangers were hallucinations — seeing buildings that weren’t there, talking to people who weren’t there and following trail markers that didn’t exist. He described small periods of sleep to the rangers, but they said he had severe lapses in his memory and that it was “tough to nail down details.” Martin said the man looked like he’d been in a bath for three days, with hands “pruned beyond what I’ve ever seen a human’s hands (look like) before.”*_









Singapore man rescued after three nights in Dix Pond swamp | News, Sports, Jobs - Adirondack Daily Enterprise


A man from Singapore who went missing for three nights in the Dix Pond swamp last week told forest rangers with the state Department of Environmental Conservat




www.adirondackdailyenterprise.com


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> Lost Irish-Singaporean hiker...in a swamp in the Adirondacks. Glad he made it out.
> 
> _Ranger Jason Scott was assigned to search the south side of the Dix Pond Swamp. At around 2:50 p.m. that Sunday, he shut off the ATV he was driving and started calling the man’s name. He heard a response. When Scott eventually approached the man, *his clothes were shredded, his shoes were falling apart and his face was covered in bug bites and scratches from thrashing through the trees. He was hypothermic and roughly two miles from the trail...*
> 
> Martin said the man told forest rangers that he didn’t think he would have been able to “make it through the night” if they hadn’t rescued him.
> 
> ... The three days the man spent in the swamp were filled with cold and wet conditions that, combined with his lack of food and water, led the man *to experience what he told rangers were hallucinations — seeing buildings that weren’t there, talking to people who weren’t there and following trail markers that didn’t exist. He described small periods of sleep to the rangers, but they said he had severe lapses in his memory and that it was “tough to nail down details.” Martin said the man looked like he’d been in a bath for three days, with hands “pruned beyond what I’ve ever seen a human’s hands (look like) before.”*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singapore man rescued after three nights in Dix Pond swamp | News, Sports, Jobs - Adirondack Daily Enterprise
> 
> 
> A man from Singapore who went missing for three nights in the Dix Pond swamp last week told forest rangers with the state Department of Environmental Conservat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adirondackdailyenterprise.com


It made the Irish news.

_"It looked like he had gotten shot in the face with a shotgun” due to the bug bites, Martin said, who added that the hiker's hands were “pruned beyond what I’ve ever seen a human’s hands (look like) before.”

Martin said the hiker thought he wouldn't be able to “make it through the night” if they hadn’t rescued him.

“He had an extremely rough few days,” Martin said, adding, “He told his wife that he was never going to hike that mountain range again."_









Irish man rescued after surviving three nights in "brutal" New York swamp


An Irish man whose wife had been tracking him from Singapore via his Strava app was discovered in ripped clothes and covered in bug bites after getting lost while hiking in upstate New York. A 58-year-old professor was lucky to survive and was discovered with tattered clothes and boots covered...




www.irishcentral.com


----------



## tirolski

Ivana was a ski instructor at Jay Peak...
RIP








Remembering Ivana Trump’s Vermont connection


Ivana Trump, the first wife of former President Donald Trump, has died. And among those remembering her may be some former co-workers and students in Vermont.




www.wcax.com


----------



## Ripitz

They made a world record shot ski 2,401ft long for 1,350 people in Breckenridge.








Whiskey Distillery Breaks World Record for Longest Shot Ski As 1,350 Participants Simultaneously Shoot Bourbon — Whiskey Raiders


Dec 15, 2022 | 8:13 AM




apple.news


----------



## Ripitz

New plans for skiing in the Middle East.

_Once completed the Trojena project will look like something straight out of Star Wars._









Dwarfing the Qatari's spend of $220 billion on the 2022 Fifa World Cup, Saudi Arabia's MBS is is gearing up to spend $500 billion to build a futuristic ski resort in the desert to host the 2029 Asian Winter Games — Luxurylaunches


Dec 21, 2022 | 10:32 AM




apple.news


----------

